# cross index between Westerbeke 30 and ford Leyland diesel en



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone made a cross index of engine parts between a Westerbeke 30 and the Ford Leyland engine that it is based on? I need to rebuild a Westerbeke but I refuse to pay the exorbitant prices wanted by Westerbeke. also need a new number for the champion AG39 glow plug. Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

NavigatorBjorn,

Have you had any luck in your search for the cross reference between the W30 and the Leyland diesel? I too am just starting a rebuild of a W30 (actually it''s a Four-91 which is suppose to be the same). I would appreciate any info you have found concerning the cross-reference of parts.

Are you sure the W30 and is based on a Ford Leyland? I have read that it is based on a British Leyland. Do you know if the Ford and the British Leylands are different or the same?


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

FI:

You might just call up the Westerbeke folks and ask them about the origin of your engine. I''ve found them pretty forthcoming on the origins of a given, now dated engine. To start, you can visit them at www.westerbeke.com for #s & names of key people.

Jack


----------



## scappoose (Aug 11, 2010)

*W-30*



FoxIslander said:


> NavigatorBjorn,
> 
> Have you had any luck in your search for the cross reference between the W30 and the Leyland diesel? I too am just starting a rebuild of a W30 (actually it''s a Four-91 which is suppose to be the same). I would appreciate any info you have found concerning the cross-reference of parts.
> 
> Are you sure the W30 and is based on a Ford Leyland? I have read that it is based on a British Leyland. Do you know if the Ford and the British Leylands are different or the same?


Leyland Tractor & Engine Manuals. The manual you want is AKM-43 $59.99 parts or LP43/7448 $99.98 combined parts & sevice They have web site you can find with search engine but I cannot post by site rule.

call:
Leyland Parts Company
Knoxville, Tennessee USA
TOLL FREE 1-800-900-7224
Tel: +1 865-966-0166, Fax: +1 865-622-6518


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks sp could come in handy.marc


----------



## IanMcGoo22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Marc,
I know this is an old post but I just joined and saw it, so I thought I'd write. I'm a British car enthusiast and I know the British Leyland B-series engines well. So, if you need any help identifying or finding parts, send me a message and I'll try to help.
A lot of the smaller parts, gaskets, etc, on your engine will be common to the gas versions used in cars too. Any MG sports car specialist could help you out.
Best regards,
Ian


----------



## TheChesterP (Jun 1, 2011)

All;

Ian is your guy on this. He introduced me to the fact the the 1500B block is essentially the diesel version of the gas MG block. It is NOT a ford. It is British Leyland through and through. I was recently able to purchase reasonably priced gasket from a British car parts supply house for my W30.

And... this is important: The W30 is NOT the 4-91 in any way shape or form. The W30 replaced the 4-91. I recently rebuilt mine. Photos are on flickr dot com slash chuckbullett. It is a sweet sounding engine when you have everything dialed-in.


----------



## TheChesterP (Jun 1, 2011)

BTW- A complete service manual and parts list are available for download on the Westerbeke web site.

Good Luck and Fair Winds-

Chuck
_The Chester P_


----------



## robc70 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chuck, where did buy the gaskets for your W30 rebuild? thanks


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

FWIW had freshwater pump rebuilt for aprox $100 with shipping Commercial water pump rebuilders 1151 w 22nd st Houston tx 77008 713-864-5199.


----------



## TheChesterP (Jun 1, 2011)

robc70 said:


> Chuck, where did buy the gaskets for your W30 rebuild? thanks


Hi Rob-

The Rocker Cover gasket was sourced directly from a Westerbeke Parts Supply dealer in the Bay Area called "The Outboard Motor Shop" in Oakland, CA.

Thermostat housing gasket came from JC Whitney. Really. 2nd time around.
I broke the first one, which was $25 from Westerbeke.

Fuel Filters I usually obtain from the Perkins suppliers, and the fuel pump gasket came from Bosch.

Good Luck!


----------



## maxi-77 (Apr 19, 2012)

The Leyland 1500 diesel was marinised by several companies in the UK and many are still in use today. The main mariniser was Thornycroft which was then part of Leyland but is now owned by an Indian company. They can supply many new parts, I fitted a new freshwater pump on mine and converted the CAV oil filter to spin on last year, with parts from them. They will ship worldwide at sensible prices. Thornycroft Home page
The 1500 is Thornycroft T90

ASAP in the UK also supply many parts at sensible prices Marine, Automotive, and Industrial Parts and Spares - A.S.A.P Supplies

Parts up to complete engines are often available on Ebay UK, and there are a few other companies selling parts both for marine versions and automotive versions. Try googling for BMC 1500 diesel.


----------

